# Borracho Sauce



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

2 red onions, cut into rings widthwise 
4 red peppers
4 green peppers
8 roma tomatoes
2 poblano peppers
2 jalapeno peppers
2 cups chicken stock or broth
1 cup lime juice
12 oz dark beer, preferably ***** Modelo 
6 oz of your favorite tequila
½ cup chopped cilantro, firmly packed
salt to taste

&nbsp

&nbsp

Heat up your grill to high. 
Brush the onions with olive oil and salt and char them on the grill. Do the same with all the peppers and tomatoes (do not oil or salt) placing them in a covered container when blackened on the outside. By placing all the components in a covered container they will steam together and render a charred veggie stock in the bottom of the container. 
When they have sat for ½ hour remove and let cool. 
Remove the stems from the peppers and the cores from the tomatoes then roughly chop the elements in a food processor. 
In a saucepan, bring your chicken stock to a simmer then add the veggie puree and half the cilantro. 
While stirring, reduce the mixture to the original consistency of the puree. 
Add the dark beer and lime juice and simmer for 10 minutes. 
Add the tequila and simmer for 5 minutes. 
Finish with the rest of the cilantro and salt to taste.


----------

